# Good vs bad bindings?



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

what are the advantages of really good bindings and not so good bindings, the only bindings i have ever used are drakes and i was just wondering if different bindings would really make a difference. And what makes good bindings better than bad bindings and how do they affect your riding. Also what are some godd all around bindings


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Good bindings will be more comfortable, give you better response, result in less chatter being translated through the board, and give you better support. In other words, they're just plain better.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I think people should rate it like this:

Boots
Bindings
Board

I see a lot of people rocking really nice boards and complaing about there shitty boots or bindings that fall apart etc. Just doesn't make sense to me!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I think people should rate it like this:
> 
> Boots
> Bindings
> ...


It's true! I see lots of really nice boards on the slopes with a pair of shitty bindings mounted to them. I don't understand people who go out and drop $500 or so on a board and then try to skimp and save every penny on boots and bindings. :laugh:


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I think people should rate it like this:
> 
> Boots
> Bindings
> ...


so you are saying boots are the most important, second is bindings, and third is the board or did i misunderstand?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Good bindings allow you to transfer energy to the board quickly and efficiently. 
Bad bindings break.

I'd say that boots are the most important part of your equipment, as you won't have any fun if your feet are always hurting. I personally think that the board is the next, but that's assuming you didn't buy shitty as fuck bindings. :dunno:


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I think people should rate it like this:
> 
> Boots
> Bindings
> ...


What this guy said.

I skimped on bindings on my first setup and didnt realize what I was missing in terms of comfort and feel until I grabbed a decent pair of bindings.

Not to thread jack but Fluid I saw in your sig you got injured on day 21. Weirdly enough I broke my arm right above my elbow on my 21st day out this. What did you do?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

GC24 said:


> What this guy said.
> 
> I skimped on bindings on my first setup and didnt realize what I was missing in terms of comfort and feel until I grabbed a decent pair of bindings.
> 
> Not to thread jack but Fluid I saw in your sig you got injured on day 21. Weirdly enough I broke my arm right above my elbow on my 21st day out this. What did you do?


Nice! Mine wasn't as bad man lol.. I was at Echo Mountain Park and ate shit on a box and collected my shin into the edge of it somehow. I rode away and my shin hurt like hell. Pulled my pants up and my Under Armour had collected a huge puddle of blood. Ripped a hole through my Volcom snow pants, under armour and sock. 3" long gash in my shin ending with a penny sized hole. Some stitches and a mattress stitch for the hole. I still haven't ridden since it happened unfortunately. The dumbass clinic didn't give me anti-biotics and it got infected (duh). I have tore it back open twice now since the stitches were removed. Gotta love the butterfly bandaids! I am going next weekend though!


----------

